# Repairs and Multiple Procedure Rule



## cinnee (Feb 27, 2009)

We have one doctor who does the excisions and another who does the repairs. The reparis are done in our OR surgery center which is billed as a separate entity under a different name and Tax ID # ?

The physician I work for has asked the following question:

Please find out :   if another MD does the closure on a mohs patient, is there a 50% reduction for their part in this?   I think each procedure is then paid 100% because is different doctor doing the procedures, even tho billed by same medical group.   br

Cindy Gratton, CPC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 5, 2009)

*Hmmm*

Not sure of the correct answer, but I have some additional questions: 

Are they both doing pre- and post-op follow-up visits?

One doctor (the one who excises) is not closing ... so s/he isn't completing that procedure.  Are you using a -52 modifier?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

